# High Oestradiol, Low FSH/LH



## Me Myself and I

Hi
Can anyone throw any light on what the causes of the results above could be? 
Thanks


----------



## Me Myself and I

Me said:


> Hi
> Can anyone throw any light on what the causes of the results above could be?
> Thanks


Can anyone advise on the possible causes of high Oestradiol (in the hundreds) and Low FSH/LH?

Please.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry I can't help, Me, Myself and I.  I have been marked down as unexplained so don´t have any experience of Oestradiol levels.  

Sue


----------



## Me Myself and I

Thank you so much for replying.


----------

